# How to shoot a pickle fork slingshot?



## Nicholson

I tried shooting my cousins pickle-like fork design and I'm not sure if I'm not flippin out correctly or what the problem is. I shoot through the fork slingshots but I want to learn how to shoot these cool pickle-like fork designs where the projectile has to go over the top of the slingshot. I tried on my own and got fork hits like 5 times out of 10 which is unexceptable. how do I shoot these awsome things?


----------



## Rayshot

Watch this vid. He explains how and why the ammo clears the top of the fork tips and your hand. It is all the same principle With a PFS, caribiners, or any thing that needs to go over the top of what is the anchor of the band set.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20079-bareback-my-way-explained/


----------



## Nicholson

That's cool thanks for that referral. He wants to sell it because he doesn't know how to shoot it either, I'll give it another try later today


----------



## Toddy

If you have hit the forks already why bother getting rid of it? Just keep that one and work on the technique. You wont regret one minute of the time spent mastering it as this technique will give you a very sound base for all OTT shooting. I taught a guy who went on to become a very good friend last year. The deal was I gave my time and he (who wanted to learn OTT shooting) would stick to only a Pickle Fork for 6 months. He is now imho one of the best and consistant shooters I know. Far better than me for sure.


----------



## treefork

Watch "Dgui's" videos. He is the pioneer of pickle forks. Everyone else is copying his style and method. Twist .tweak point and shoot. It's really that simple.


----------



## capnjoe

treefork said:


> Watch "Dgui's" videos. He is the pioneer of pickle forks. Everyone else is copying his style and method. Twist .tweak point and shoot. It's really that simple.


Yep, I'm a clone!


----------



## Toddy

Me too. Darrell very kindly sent me many private tutorial videos in answer to my many questions. An honest to God top man.


----------



## capnjoe

Toddy said:


> Me too. Darrell very kindly sent me many private tutorial videos in answer to my many questions. An honest to God top man.


Very generous with his time and a good study of technique. I would not be able to do fast draw if he had not taken the time to review my technique.
His instruction is always sound and never from a place of superiority. Don't know about you, but that's a refreshing change from how I learned to do most things.


----------



## Toddy

I am a confirmed aimer, but with Darrels help I managed to merge his techniques with my own to make technique that works in most every situation for me. I now have much greater speed for hunting and yet still retain my own aiming requirements. You see I have absolutely no natural abillity with shooting and everything had to be learned the long hard way. But with his help and the use of a pickle fork (which I truly believe is the best tool to learn with) I am at a point with my shooting is where I am finally happy.
So to Nicholson I say keep at it with the PFS. It will come together for sure.


----------



## capnjoe

Toddy said:


> I am a confirmed aimer, but with Darrels help I managed to merge his techniques with my own to make technique that works in most every situation for me. I now have much greater speed for hunting and yet still retain my own aiming requirements. You see I have absolutely no natural abillity with shooting and everything had to be learned the long hard way. But with his help and the use of a pickle fork (which I truly believe is the best tool to learn with) I am at a point with my shooting is where I am finally happy.
> So to Nicholson I say keep at it with the PFS. It will come together for sure.


Harrumph!

Stay with it, Nicholson.


----------



## harson

There is no better teacher than Dgui, he is the most helpful guy on the planet .


----------



## Nicholson

I'm starting to really enjoy shooting the pickle fork slingshot. Does anybody hunt with them or are they just target slingshots?


----------



## capnjoe

Nicholson said:


> I'm starting to really enjoy shooting the pickle fork slingshot. Does anybody hunt with them or are they just target slingshots?


They'll kill anything. I had mine tubed up with Tex's heavy tubes yesterday and I was able to very accurately send over a
30" arrow with a 150 grain field point from 15 yards. At twenty I had to hold over more than I was comfortable with.
I suspect that a piece of cord tied over the forks would fix that issue but I've yet to make that change.
pfshooter shows how accurate practice will make a body. Just a week or so ago he was shooting arrows with his pfs. Into a coke can!
Basically the pfs is just a very compact slingshot, capable of accepting anything you can draw. Have fun and be safe!


----------



## Quercusuber

capnjoe said:


> 'treefork' said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch "Dgui's" videos. He is the pioneer of pickle forks. Everyone else is copying his style and method. Twist .tweak point and shoot. It's really that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm a clone!
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## GoodShot

Ive broken Three PFS trying to learn the technique but Three cut outs later I got to say it was worth it


----------



## GoodShot

Ive broken Three PFS trying to learn the technique but Three cut outs later I got to say it was worth it


----------



## capnjoe

My favorite shooter in the world.


GoodShot said:


> Ive broken Three PFS trying to learn the technique but Three cut outs later I got to say it was worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1357353430.297549.jpg


I'm glad you stuck it out! Sounds like you need to buy a team OPFS t-shirt.


----------

